# The last salmon and final river we fished - Hrútafjarðará



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Hrútafjarðará - a fantastic small salmon river with arctic char in the tidal portion.
The third river - we fished together - my friend Sibbi and I.
http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1865


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Did he bite the fin off?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Special stuff!


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Did he bite the fin off?


Yes that is the deal and swallow.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

wtbfishin' said:


> Special stuff!


It is, and we are privileged to be there and able to do this. We know that, and we treat these places with the respect and awe they deserve.
I share this with you here in Florida to make the point that fly fishing is so varied, and the fish we chase are so different. However, I equally like fishing here or there. I have no salmon "snob" attitude. My motto is you fish where you live.
But to be able to fish here in the salt you must cast much much better.


----------



## FishingForFood (Oct 30, 2017)

jonasmagn said:


> Hrútafjarðará - a fantastic small salmon river with arctic char in the tidal portion.
> The third river - we fished together - my friend Sibbi and I.
> http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1865


I would love to go fishing in Iceland; I have only even spent a couple hours there during transit from mainland Europe but hopefully one day soon I will be able to actually visit.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

The salmon rivers are well known - but the trout fishing is also a possibility. Lakes and rivers galore. Brown trout and arctic char are on offer. In the fall you can fish for sea trout (searun brown trout) and also searun arctic char. The trout fishing is considerably cheaper than the salmon fishing.


----------

